# Just a bit of fun. Indigo playing the part of Johnny Depp..



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

JUST A BIT OF FUN...
Indigo thought he would play a part in the Pirates of the Caribbean as Capt. Jack Sparrow starring Johnny Depp... I think that this movie is great can't wait to watch the new one when it comes out... Anyway Indi wanted me to make him up as Johnny Depp for a bit of fun.. This is my first attempt at doing a character from a movie.
This is very rough but i am learning....


----------



## charliethebird (Sep 15, 2013)

Hehe! This is very cute!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

charliethebird said:


> Hehe! This is very cute!


I thought so to. But i had to have a little laugh when i was making it in photoshop...


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

That's so funny, Lyn. Well done.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> That's so funny, Lyn. Well done.


Thank you Madonna...


----------



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL Lyn! that is so great! 

hmm.... but Indi looks like he needs a little parrot on his shoulder? 
Parrotception


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

budgiecakes said:


> LOL Lyn! that is so great!
> 
> hmm.... but Indi looks like he needs a little parrot on his shoulder?
> Parrotception


Hee Hee... I never thought about that. I'll have to think of something tomorrow...


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Hehehe...those little budgie boots, his head cocked to one side and with the 'pirate eye' look, Indy is quite the character!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Brienne said:


> Hehehe...those little budgie boots, his head cocked to one side and with the 'pirate eye' look, Indi is quite the character!


Dont you just love those boots... OPPSSSS I forgot to put on his eye patch on...... Thanks Susan..


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Love it Lyn.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Quite the handsome swashbuckler....arrrrr....


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

It looks like Indi will really be the new Capt. Jack Sparrow since Johnny Depp may go to prison for smuggling his dogs into Australia.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, Lyn, Indigo is so cute in his role as Johnny Depp/Jack Sparrow! More like _Jack Budgie_ 

I love it, you did a great job! And they might just have to hire Indi to play Jack Sparrow since Mr. Depp got into trouble! At least Indigo is responsible and would never smuggle his pets into Australia, since he lives there :laughing:

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Love it Lyn.


Thank you Kate...



Jonah said:


> Quite the handsome swashbuckler....arrrrr....


Thank you Randy...



Jedikeet said:


> It looks like Indi will really be the new Capt. Jack Sparrow since Johnny Depp may go to prison for smuggling his dogs into Australia.


Nick Indi is only pretending to be Jack Sparrow... Indi doesn't even look like Johnny Depp..... Indi said he did the wrong thing smuggling his dogs into Australia...




StarlingWings said:


> Haha, Lyn, Indigo is so cute in his role as Johnny Depp/Jack Sparrow! More like _Jack Budgie_
> 
> I love it, you did a great job! And they might just have to hire Indi to play Jack Sparrow since Mr. Depp got into trouble! At least Indigo is responsible and would never smuggle his pets into Australia, since he lives there :laughing:
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


Thank you StarlingWings.. Indi is a very responsible little bird he would never smuggle dogs into Australia or any country he knows that is wrong and it would pass disease in...Indigo says everyone has to abide by the law and do what is right..... Indi thought it would be funny to dress up like Jack Sparrow...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

We all know Indi is a good boy and that's why he's so lovable!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> We all know Indi is a good boy and that's why he's so lovable!


Awwww!!!! Thank you Nick... I think Indi is the most loveable bird ever... My dream Budgie.... I have another surprise for you in a couple of days...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

That Indigo what a swashbuckler!!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kcladyz said:


> That Indigo what a swashbuckler!!!!


The dogs have already done the damage being out here...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

LynandIndigo said:


> Awwww!!!! Thank you Nick... I think Indi is the most loveable bird ever... My dream Budgie.... I have another surprise for you in a couple of days...


*pops out of the ground* Surprise? I love surprises!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> *pops out of the ground* Surprise? I love surprises!!


My surprise wasn't working I couldn't get the outfit to work in photoshop... So i gave up.. Ill have to think of something else to do...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn, Indigo is cute and gorgeous no matter what outfit he's in . I'm glad you had fun making it!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, Indigo is cute and gorgeous no matter what outfit he's in . I'm glad you had fun making it!


Thank you Julie. I think Indi is gorgeous to...


----------

